# Review: RIVA S - High Performance Mobile Speaker



## moedawg140

*Review: RIVA S - High Performance Mobile Speaker*​  
  
​  
  
 The saga continues in the portable speaker landscape for RIVA Audio!  The introduction starts off with the RIVA Turbo X, as the speaker was a heralded success last year, enthralling listeners with high quality sound worldwide, and the RIVA S continues in this tradition, albeit in a different – yet satisfying way.  I visited the RIVA headquarters again to find out what was new with the team, especially since I missed this year’s CES and RIVA’s unveiling there.  The previous RIVA review that discussed the Turbo X, goes into detail about the RIVA team: _Christine McKibban_, the Chief Marketing Officer, _Donald North_, President and Chief Engineer of Audio Design Experts, Inc. (RIVA, ADX, Trillium), and other integral staff members.  Shortly after the Turbo X review, RIVA hired the newest team member: _Nick Ayo, _Customer Experience Specialist.  Nick is a great addition to the team, and is an all-around courteous and important piece of the team.  Also the tour of the facility was shown as well in the Turbo X review, if you are interested.  Now, it is time for something new, something _unified_.
  
 A thank you for RIVA: I am gracious for being able to listen to RIVA S as well as receive RIVA S’ in exchange for my opinion.  This review is going to be a little different – usually a reviewer/poster will write or post with regards to one device/piece of audio equipment especially if it’s part of a chain.  Meaning, one pair of headphones, one DAP (digital audio player), one IEM, etcetera, are usually evaluated.  These components of audio equipment may be compared to other relevant audio equipment, but it’s rare when two pieces of self-sustained audio equipment are discussed.  Basically, one is great, two is better.  What do you mean by that, Maurice?  Come along with me, and let’s find out, together…
  
_RIVA S in glossy black, RIVA S on demonstration stand_​   ​  ​ _RIVA S in white and gold, RIVA S' internal circuitry_​   ​  ​ _RIVA S' rear, I/O Cover, I/O Cover over I/O ports to protect from moisture_​     ​  ​ _Another angle of the front and rear of the RIVA S_​   ​  ​ _All three color cases: black=red lettering case; white and silver=teal lettering case; white and gold=white lettering case, RIVA AUDIO carabiner_​   ​  ​ _CES Innovation Award: 2015 Honoree - Portable Media Players and Accessories_​ ​  
 The RIVA S exudes quality.  Déjà vu!  True, the RIVA S embodies the same level of quality construction as the Turbo X, all in a smaller package.  Same slick-in-nature capacitive buttons.   Same amount of speakers (seven).  No gaps – and a score increase to IPX4 water resistance!  Same USB charging port for devices such as smartphones.  Same luxurious LED glow.   There are new options in a new RIVA Audio app such as the new ability to turn on the RIVA S from the app itself! 
  
 As before with the Turbo X, placing the RIVA S 3-6 inches away from the corners of a wall is best for acoustic resonance, and slightly increased bass response with the sound bouncing off from the wall on both sides of the speaker.  Having the speaker near a wall would be the next best option, and then from there having it away from a wall would be the least acoustically optimal position.  You will still experience a nice and balanced sound, but will not have as sufficient bass response away from the wall as if you placed it 3-6 inches away from the corners of a wall.
  
_RIVA Under Armour-type UN*RIVA*LED shirts in Gray and Black: very comfortable_​   ​  ​ _I met up with the RIVA team at AXPONA this year, and here is their demonstration room_​   ​  ​ _Internals of the RIVA S and Turbo X_​   ​  ​ _The RIVA S and Turbo X utilizing Phono Mode with turntable_​     ​  ​ _RIVA's Donald North, President and Chief Engineer_​   ​  ​ _RIVA's Christine McKibban, Chief Marketing Officer_​ ​  ​ _RIVA's Nick Ayo, Customer Experience Specialist_​ ​  ​ _Mr. North, Ms. McKibban, Maurice, Mr. Ayo_​ ​  ​ _RIVA Turbo X - Phono Mode at AXPONA 2016_
​
 ​ _RIVA S - Phono Mode at AXPONA 2016_

  
_Mr. North RIVA S TrueWireless Interview at AXPONA 2016_
​
  
  
*Prices*
  
 Here are the prices of audio equipment used in the review:
  
iPhone 6 (Space Gray, 128GB): $849.99 or $399.99 with a 2-Year Contract
RIVA S High Performance Mobile Speaker: $249
RIVA Turbo X High Performance Premium Mobile Bluetooth Speaker: $299
Questyle Audio QP1R Golden: $899 USD
  
*Software applications used*
TIDAL HiFi – Lossless
Spotify Premium – Extreme Setting
Neutron Music Player – 320kbps
  
  
*Inside the package*
  
*The RIVA S contains:*
  
_RIVA S in black, white and silver or white and gold _
_Charging adapter_
_Four worldwide outlet adapters_
_RCA to 3.5 mm cable_
_3.5 mm to 3.5 mm AUX cable_
_Travel/carrying case with RIVA AUDIO embossed carabiner_
_Welcome with start and shortcut pamphlets_
  
_Pictures galore_​ ​  ​       ​  ​       ​  ​       ​  ​       ​  ​ _Continent/area outlet adapter installation procedure_​       ​  ​       ​  ​       ​  ​       ​  ​     ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​       ​  ​   ​  
  
*Easter eggs*
  
_Check out the shortcut pictures below for keycodes that can be inputted for extra features:_​  ​   ​  
  
 All of the shortcut features are welcome additions, but my favorite shortcut features are:
  
*Power Mode*: Much like Turbo Mode, but without a dedicated button like the “T” button in the Turbo X.  For a +4dB increase in sound, hold the "Bluetooth" and “Mute” buttons.  You can alternatively press the center button in the RIVA Audio app to enable Power Mode.  I would suggest using the app to implement the Power Mode.
  
*TrueWireless*: Two are better than one, let's work and play in unison!  Enable for independent channel functionality.  Via TrueWirelsss, one connected RIVA S is the left channel and one connected RIVA S is the right channel.
  
*Power button on the RIVA Audio app*: Pressing the Power button when you have connected to the RIVA S previously will turn off and on the speaker!  The Turbo X did not have the feature, and it is nice to have the RIVA S implement this feature.
  
  
*How does the RIVA S sound?*
  
 Clear, and highly resolute with a sound signature gravitated towards clarity throughout the entire volume range and balance with regards to the frequencies being presented to the listeners.  The bass is not very plentiful, but emits an adequate amount when placed at a corner.  I would say the RIVA S has more of a reference quality bass sound, but because of its size, does not have the most visceral of bass.  The midrange and upper midrange are where the RIVA S comes alive, emoting blissful-sounding music in its admittedly miniscule package.  The treble is plentiful, not screeching to the ears, but osmosis clear in its presentation and conveys vibrancy throughout the upper-end of the discernible frequency range.  There is sense of space with the RIVA S, and using the “S” – Surround button helps to dial in just a little more realistic soundstage to your listening area.  TrueWireless does not utilize Surround Mode, but the two speakers are the surround and the soundstage, no need for the dedicated Surround Mode in this case.  Overall, the seven drivers work in unison to create as clear and crisp sound as possible.
  
_Here's my first listen of the RIVA S_​ ​
  
  
*RIVA S and Turbo X sound quality comparison*
  
 There are a few differences between the Turbo X and RIVA S speakers.  The bass difference from the two speakers are the most apparent to my ears.  Placed in a corner with wooden walls, and I could feel the walls vibrate with the Turbo X.  Not so much with the RIVA S.  There is a quality of the bass sound, but not so much a quantity of bass, especially when compared to the Turbo X.  The midrange and upper midrange are supremely clear with the RIVA S, and are not as warm as the Turbo X’s slightly warmer midrange.   The treble is full of effervescence with regards to both model speakers, but the slightly creamier treble shines through with the Turbo X.  Spatial qualities become more apparent the louder you turn both model speakers up.  At quieter volumes, both emit a convincing level of soundstage and layering.  One Turbo X performs well in this regard.  One RIVA S does a good job with conveying space, but not nearly as much as the Turbo X.  The gap closes when not only using two RIVA S’ in TrueWireless, but also closes when you place both of the speakers in the most optimal position to your ears.  One to the left and one to the right of you.  One to the corner and other to the corner.  You are free to move them to find that sweet spot and stick to it, or change on-the-fly if you so choose.  If you turn up the volume of both RIVA S’ via TrueWireless, you will be greeted with a sufficiently loud volume for the overall small size of both speakers.  However, the Turbo X, added with the Turbo Mode, emits volume that is loud enough for most entire houses to hear a loud to very loud volume, based on where you are relative to the speaker.
  
  
*Troubleshooting*
  
*Mute - inadvertently pressing it*
  
 If you don’t hear any beeps when pushing buttons, it can mean that the speaker may be set to Mute, so make sure to check the Mute icon to see if it is illuminated, meaning you won’t hear button presses/confirmations.  Also, it can mean that you are pressing buttons on a 2nd RIVA S that has its button disabled (which would disable all button-pressed action). 
  
  
*TrueWireless – let’s get it working*
  
 If you aren't able to get TrueWireless to work for any reason and can't seem to re-pair, try these steps:
  
 1. Make sure music from source is paused.
 2. Forget/unpair 1st/primary RIVA S from phone/device (even if it says connected), and 2nd RIVA S if shows as connected on Bluetooth settings as well.
 3. Turn off and on both RIVA S'.
 4. Pair with primary RIVA S.
 5. Press and hold "S" and "-" on primary RIVA S until it says "TrueWireless".
 6. Press and hold "S" and "+" on secondary RIVA S until it says "TrueWireless".
 7. In a few moments, you should hear on both "TrueWireless is paired".
 8. Play music and enjoy!
  
 (This works if even if you have one RIVA S and can't connect to it, just omit the 2nd RIVA S pairing/repairing/TrueWireless instructions).
  
 I also explain in the videos below how to enable TrueWireless and give a little explanation as well.
  
*TrueWireless with troubleshooting explanation pictures* *(iOS 9.X)*
  
_RIVA S in white gold is connected after pairing to Bluetooth and RIVA Audio app, both RIVA S' aren't connected after non-use, RIVA Audio app shows both RIVA S', attempting to connect to white gold RIVA S_​      ​  ​ _Connected to RIVA S via RIVA Audio app, shows on Bluetooth screen as connected to RIVA S via RIVA Audio app, Spotify not playing track, showing RIVA S as turned off (red power button denotes RIVA is turned off)_​       ​  ​ _Turned on RIVA S via RIVA Audio app power button (RIVA's BATT toggle switch is turned on), shows both Bluetooth and RIVA Audio app are connected, track able to be played, now connected to white and silver RIVA S_​       ​  ​ _Connected to white and silver RIVA S, able to play track, changes to white and gold RIVA S, shows on RIVA Audio app as connected and turned on to RIVA S white and gold_​       ​  ​ _Activated TrueWireless but unable to turn off (or on) via RIVA Audio app, TrueWireless Pairing prompt when attempting to select TrueWireless from app, disconnected white and gold RIVA S, clearing  RIVA Audio app_​       ​  ​ _Showing white and gold RIVA S is available to connect, connected TrueWireless to white + gold and white + silver RIVA S, shows TrueWireless activated, connecting to white and gold RIVA S via RIVA Audio app_​       ​  
*TrueWireless with troubleshooting explanation videos *
  
_RIVA S - Part 1: TrueWireless Setup_ ​ ​
  
_RIVA S - Part 2: Troubleshooting_ ​ ​
 ​ _RIVA S - Continuation of Part 2: Explanation of TrueWireless _​ ​
 ​ _*ProTip*: Make sure not to mix up the power ports!  It's easy to get mixed up with the AUX port - just remember the power port is next to the BATT toggle switch:_​   ​  ​ _RIVA S and Turbo X comparisons_​       ​  ​       ​  ​ _White +silver and white + gold RIVA S'_​ ​  ​ _QP1R connected to Turbo X, and both RIVA S' via two 3.5mm splitters and three 3.5mm to 3.5mm AUX cables - thoroughly engaging and wholeheartedly enthralling presentation_​   ​  ​  ​ *Suggestions for use*
  
 I would suggest the Turbo X for those that want a one-stop solution to high-fidelity music in an elegantly created box.  The RIVA S is great for those that want very good sound quality out of a smaller package, albeit at a less-sonic performance rate than its older sibling.  I would suggest purchasing two RIVA S’, as one can go to you and one can go to your loved one (my wife wanted the white and gold instead of the black since I already own the black Turbo X).  Once they use it for a while, you can use your loved one’s speaker as a secondary TrueWireless speaker.  Win-win for you! *Virtual high-five!*
  
  
*Summary*
  
 If you’ve read this far, thanks for reading!  The overall sound of the RIVA S is like Mighty Mouse – packs a great wallop in a miniscule package.  With two connected tandem, you’ve turned your setup into the Mighty Mouse twins!  If you are in the market for a great sounding portable sounding speaker, the RIVA S is an energetic vehicle to take you to the auditory Graceland.  Two RIVA S’ in your stable are even better in my opinion.  You have the 90 day no questions asked return policy, so if you want some portable speaker fun, I would wholeheartedly recommend one RIVA S for portable delight, and two RIVA S’ to work in full, delightful unison.  Happy listening and dancing, everyone!
  
  
*Specifications*
  
_Speakers: Three ADX 40 mm full range proprietary drivers. Four ADX custom dual piston bass radiators._
_Amplifier Power: 30 Watts_
_Remote Control App: Yes, RIVA Audio App for iOS.  (Android™ is coming soon!)_
_Dimensions: 191mm (7.5 in) L X 64mm/(2.5 in) W X 66mm (2.6 in) H_
_Weight: 1.5 lbs (0.7 kg)_
_Speakerphone: Dual-Microphone with Noise & Echo Canceling Technology_
_Bluetooth Range: 33 FT_
_Audio Codecs Supported: SBC, AAC, aptX™_
_Surround Sound: ADX Trillium™_
_Proximity Sensing: Yes_
_Battery Playing Time: 13 Hours at 70 dB (Playing time varies with listening levels.)_
_Phone Mode: Adds up to 9dB of gain to account for weaker signal from turntables._
_TrueWireless™: Connect two RIVA S speakers wirelessly to create right and left channel stereo._
_Party Mode: Pair two devices to one RIVA S for multi-user control._
_Warranty: 2 year materials and manufacturing warranty_
_1 year lithium battery warranty_
  
*RIVA offers a 90 day satisfaction, no question return policy.*


----------



## twister6

Maurice, your reviews are MORE than just REVIEWS, it's an Epic experience filled with great pictures and informative videos!!!  WELL Done!!!


----------



## Netforce

Absolutely beautiful review moe!


----------



## k4rstar

Great review, and it actually got me interested in a product I otherwise wouldn't have been.


----------



## abm0

> The treble is full of effervescence with regards to both model speakers, but the slightly creamier treble shines through with the Turbo X.​


 
  
 LOL, no it's not. Not even close. The Turbo X already drops off hard around 12-13 kHz and the resulting sound is obviously veiled.
  
 The Riva S improved upon that but the additional treble it brings is not flat and still sounds somehow inadequate compared to a lot of other similarly sized bluetooth speakers. You really, seriously need to listen to these things comparatively before you can properly review their sound signatures. Descriptions like "effervescent" or "creamy" or whatever are perfectly meaningless fluff if you haven't actually compared the speaker to other competitors or to some reference.
  
 (Also, you have too many pictures that are not of the product or setup itself or that unnecessarily give the same angle on the unit multiple times. This makes the review more "TL;DR" without adding useful information.)


----------



## moedawg140

Welcome to Head-Fi, @abm0.  I disagree with everything you have said, but you are free to feel how you want to feel.  
  
 Instead of responding to each of your issues that you have with my review, I'll say this: no matter what has been said or posted, try the RIVA S out for yourself.  As mentioned in the last part of the review, *RIVA offers a 90 day satisfaction, no question return policy.  *Try it out - if you don't like it, send it back, no questions asked.


----------



## abm0

Don't get me wrong - Riva got a LOT of things right with these speakers, for better overall fidelity, functionality, battery life, aesthetics etc. than the vast majority of Bluetooth speakers on the market today. They just didn't get the treble right. That still needs substantial improvement in whatever their next generation of products will be.
  
 For the Turbo X there is pretty much nothing to hear beyond 13k, and for the Riva S the sound is right only when the enclosure is pointed straight at your face - any angle away from that loses substantial treble.


----------



## Brooko

Just playing devils advocate here, but you realise there is actually very little above about 12 kHz which is really going to affect how you hear your music - most of it is simply overblow or harmonics. And anything above 16 kHz is supposedly more "sensed" rather than heard anyway.  It'd actually be quite interesting to see if there was significant difference (if they were capable of being flat through to 20kHz) between full range, and everything cut past 14 kHz.
  
 I agree with you on the directionality - but that's the same with practically all Bluetooth speakers I've experienced.  Must try the Riva at some stage.


----------



## abm0

brooko said:


> Just playing devils advocate here, but you realise there is actually very little above about 12 kHz which is really going to affect how you hear your music - most of it is simply overblow or harmonics. And anything above 16 kHz is supposedly more "sensed" rather than heard anyway.


 
 O_o No offense, but you must be pretty old or otherwise hearing-impaired to be making such a claim. We can definitely hear, not just "sense", 16k when we're young enough. Last time I tested myself with pure tones I could clearly hear beeps up to about 17.5k (this was around the age of 30, right after getting tinnitus; before that maybe I could hear even more).
  


> I agree with you on the directionality - but that's the same with practically all Bluetooth speakers I've experienced.


 
 Some are better and some are worse, and the Riva S falls squarely in the "worse" category on that count. There are dome or vertical cylinder-shaped Bluetooth speakers out there that don't lose almost any treble no matter what direction you're listening to them from, like the Bang&Olufsen Beoplay A1 or the JBL Pulse 2, to name just a couple of recently announced ones.


----------



## Brooko

No offence taken. Now go actually try it with real music and see how much difference there is. Get someone else to do the "switch" when you cut those frequencies - so you can't see when they're being done. Then post back. 

If my kids (with excellent hearing BTW) don't notice it - I'm pretty sure you're not going to either. 

Notice that I was talking about music - not tones


----------



## abm0

brooko said:


> Now go actually try it with real music and see how much difference there is.


 
 Thanks, but I've heard it in multiple comparisons on YouTube already and there are clear differences. If those already come out through compressed YouTube audio, there's no question they can be heard live as well. The important thing is to compare speakers from different manufacturers. Simply listening to a single speaker live is not this ultimate test to end all tests that some audiophiles make it out to be. Having your friend come over with their Vifa Helsinki and blow your Rivas out of the water is closer to how you would find out in the real world if your choice was good enough or not.


----------



## Brooko

If you've already made up your mind and not willing to try, then there is nothing I can do to sway you.
  
 Enjoy our music.  If you ever get the time to test though, its an eye-opener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or should I say ear-opener)


----------



## moedawg140

twister6 said:


> Maurice, your reviews are MORE than just REVIEWS, it's an Epic experience filled with great pictures and informative videos!!!  WELL Done!!!


 
  
 Appreciate the kind words, Alex.  All I got to say is that you inspire me.  To write good/solid reviews at the pace you do is nothing short of amazing.  Congrats, my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


netforce said:


> Absolutely beautiful review moe!


 
  
 Thanks, Alan!  I need to bring them to the next meetup, it would be great to hear your thoughts of the RIVA S' in TrueWireless mode! Maybe T.H.E. Show Newport?  Or maybe before - let me know if you are free sometime, we can meet up and pow-wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


k4rstar said:


> Great review, and it actually got me interested in a product I otherwise wouldn't have been.


 
  
 Thanks for the comment, @k4rstar!  I hope you'll get to listen to one or two, tandem!


----------



## Tympan

Interesting review! I recently sold my stereo system to replace it with 2 bluetooth portable speakers with excellent results (and I am quite picky)
 The speakers I use are the Beolit 15 which were first introduced in 2012 as the Beolit 12. The Riva struck me as being quite similar looking!!!

  
  
 However, the Beolit 15 are $599 a piece and weight 6 Lbs each so I'd be surprised if the Riva sounded as mature. But it's nice to see companies pushing this concept and offering more affordable alternatives.
 I never thought I'd ever give up my stereo system for a pair of portable speakers, let alone with internal digital amplifiers and stream with bluetooth instead of my good old audiophile interconnects!!!


----------



## twister6

tympan said:


> Interesting review! I recently sold my stereo system to replace it with 2 bluetooth portable speakers with excellent results (and I am quite picky)
> The speakers I use are the Beolit 15 which were first introduced in 2012 as the Beolit 12. The Riva struck me as being quite similar looking!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe not with RIVA S, but you will be pleasantly surprised with RIVA Turbo X.  Give it a shot!


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks for reading, Tympan!


----------



## Tympan

twister6 said:


> Maybe not with RIVA S, but you will be pleasantly surprised with RIVA Turbo X.  Give it a shot!


 

 I definitely will if my local Best buy has them on demo. If not, Riva is most welcome to send me a pair for my honest comparison


----------



## Tympan

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for reading, @Tympan!


 
  
 Thx for the nice review, I never heard of Riva until today!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, Alan!  I need to bring them to the next meetup, it would be great to hear your thoughts of the RIVA S' in TrueWireless mode! Maybe T.H.E. Show Newport?  Or maybe before - let me know if you are free sometime, we can meet up and pow-wow!


 
 Yup I will for sure be at THE Show Newport! Might be busy next month with finals and work so unsure if a meet up maybe possible but I'll let you know if I can!


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Yup I will for sure be at THE Show Newport! Might be busy next month with finals and work so unsure if a meet up maybe possible but I'll let you know if I can!


 
  
 Are you coming to The Source AV on Sunday?  I can bring the RIVA S' if you are!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Are you coming to The Source AV on Sunday?  I can bring the RIVA S' if you are!


 
 Yup will be there! Can't wait to hear it~


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Yup will be there! Can't wait to hear it~


 
  
 Beast mode!  I'll bring the HE350, RE00 and Andromeda for you to listen to as well.  I would like to know your thoughts of the products!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Beast mode!  I'll bring the HE350, RE00 and Andromeda for you to listen to as well.  I would like to know your thoughts of the products!


 
 Sweet! So much new lovely gear to hear! I'll bring along my new Shozy Zero.


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Sweet! So much new lovely gear to hear! I'll bring along my new Shozy Zero.


 
  
 Ooh, yes!  Been wanting to hear that one.  Let's see if it lives up to its hype, to my ears.


----------



## moedawg140

Here are a few pictures of RIVA from T.H.E. Show Newport a few days ago:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/806385/t-h-e-show-newport-2016-june-3-5/45#post_12634840.
  
 Still, some of the best Bluetooth speakers you can buy!


----------



## abm0

> the Beolit 15 are $599 a piece and weight 6 Lbs each so I'd be surprised if the Riva sounded as mature.


 
 You can compare them using Oluv's tool here: http://switcher.oluvsgadgets.net
 My quick impression is that the Beolits, while reaching deeper in the bass region, seem to have overemphasized/bloated bass. For that kind of price they could've done a far better tuning job.


----------



## kartik7405

i purchased  a RIVA S few daysback.I found treble extention very less.


----------



## Gb3ck

The Riva S is a great sounding little speaker, however *buyer beware*! I was shipped an older model just this week. Apparently the Power Mode update was fairly recent. At $150, which is the going price currently, it is a very good deal, but make sure you check with your retailer that you are getting one with the updated firmware. I have to send mine back and wait for a replacement. Riva is irresponsible for not having informed their retailers not to sell the older models that do not have Power Mode.


----------



## twister6

gb3ck said:


> The Riva S is a great sounding little speaker, however *buyer beware*! I was shipped an older model just this week. Apparently the Power Mode update was fairly recent. At $150, which is the going price currently, it is a very good deal, but make sure you check with your retailer that you are getting one with the updated firmware. I have to send mine back and wait for a replacement. Riva is irresponsible for not having informed their retailers not to sell the older models that do not have Power Mode.


 
  
 It's not an older model, hardware should be the same.  It's just an older firmware which is upgradeable.  It's true, this upgrade is not as easy; but I've done it.  I can't speak for RIVA, but have seen logistics of fw updates in some other cases handled by retailers.  Manufacturer sends a notice, and retailer has to check their stock and decide which one needs an update.


----------



## Gb3ck

The firmware is upgradable, however the patch that fixes this is only for PC and I have a Mac! Incredibly frustrating to say the least.


----------



## kartik7405

gb3ck said:


> The firmware is upgradable, however the patch that fixes this is only for PC and I have a Mac! Incredibly frustrating to say the least.


 
 Can u please share the firmware ;do not know my riva firmware is updated "or" not ??


----------



## Gb3ck

If you have power mode then you have the updated firmware. If not, contact Riva and perhaps they will send you the update to install.


----------



## riva audio

Hello! As was mentioned in the thread elsewhere, please feel free to reach out to us via support [at] rivaaudio [dot] com. We would be more than happy to provide the latest firmware, answer questions, or provide other general customer support.
  
 Thank you,
 RIVA Audio


----------



## Stuff Jones

Can you connect two units for stereo with wires?


----------



## Roscoeiii

Why would you want to do that when you can do it wirelessly?


----------



## Stuff Jones

roscoeiii said:


> Why would you want to do that when you can do it wirelessly?


 
  
 Better SQ. Less battery drain. Being able to play from a source that doesn't have bluetooth.


----------



## riva audio

Hello,
  
 In the case of hooking up two RIVA S speakers with a wired connection, we would recommend that you don't try to split it into left/right channel. For the best audio quality and output you would need to run stereo into both speakers. If you are wanting to get the speakers setup in left/right channel stereo, the best way would be to utilize the TrueWireless mode. 
  
 If you have any other questions feel free to post here or contact us.
  
 Thank you,
 RIVA Audio


----------



## teambayern

Very helpful.  I'm in the market for either the Riva Turbo X or two of the Riva S's for my bedroom.  I probably won't need the high end of the X's volume, but wouldn't mind the better bass, although the stereo mode on the S is also promising.  Any thoughts on which way I should go?


----------



## kartik7405

teambayern said:


> Very helpful.  I'm in the market for either the Riva Turbo X or two of the Riva S's for my bedroom.  I probably won't need the high end of the X's volume, but wouldn't mind the better bass, although the stereo mode on the S is also promising.  Any thoughts on which way I should go?


 
 Great at this time good offer going on offical website.
 Get two riva s for $199 "or" one turbox for $199.
 My suggestion is go for two riva s  at $199.Really a very good deal indeed.


----------



## riva audio

Hello,
  
 The RIVA S is handy for being able to throw into a bag easily and take with you, or if you're traveling a lot, or if you want the left/right channel stereo experience. The Turbo X we often see people moving from room to room in their home - But as you mentioned, you may be less interested in the additional volume. The good news is, we do have a satisfaction guarantee, so if you got one and decided it wasn't right for you, you could return it to us within the satisfaction guarantee period.
  
 If you have any other comments or questions, please let us know.
  
 Thank you,
 RIVA Audio


----------



## Roscoeiii

My 2 Riva S arrived! Just in time for my trip to New Orleans. Will report back!


----------



## blur510

riva audio said:


> Hello,
> 
> The RIVA S is handy for being able to throw into a bag easily and take with you, or if you're traveling a lot, or if you want the left/right channel stereo experience. The Turbo X we often see people moving from room to room in their home - But as you mentioned, you may be less interested in the additional volume. The good news is, we do have a satisfaction guarantee, so if you got one and decided it wasn't right for you, you could return it to us within the satisfaction guarantee period.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Would it be okay to but 2 Riva S and a Riva X, I will keep one or the other?  I am really torn, I think I want a Turbo X because it can get louder better bass etc.. but 2 Turbo S could be as loud, but not go deep enough, but also take when traveling. 
  
  
  
 Quote:


roscoeiii said:


> My 2 Riva S arrived! Just in time for my trip to New Orleans. Will report back!


 
  
  
 Anything to report? hope you had a great time in New Orleans. Thanks


----------



## kartik7405

Hello guys today i am sharing my riva s mod to get way better sound.The stock  sound is really sucks;though i am with latest firmware.
  
  
 What it improves:-
 if you feel too much bass no matter what genere played;this is for you.You will get punchy bass.
 Vocal now breathes that do not hide behind bass bloom;it really openup.
  
 Steps:-
 Unscrew all the screw like the below pics.
 After that just put anything between the metal housing and plastic cover.its is also important to solve vocal congession.
 Thats all ;no need to open it completely.For more details check below pics.
  
 Disclaimer/warning:-
 As this mod hinder the waterproof capability;so strictly for indoor use only.
 Regarding warrenty i cannot say ;company always say void warrenty.
 During start it sound something odd;but no need to worry as the bass tweeter emits pressure from the holes.
 After first switch on ;it will not make any noise no matter which genere music you play.
 And at last do at your own risk.i do not think its that much hard.


----------



## riva audio

Hello Blur510,
  


> Originally Posted by *Blur510*
> 
> Would it be okay to but 2 Riva S and a Riva X, I will keep one or the other?  I am really torn, I think I want a Turbo X because it can get louder better bass etc.. but 2 Turbo S could be as loud, but not go deep enough, but also take when traveling.


 
  
 We offer a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, and partners on Amazon and elsewhere usually have generous return policies as well. So, if you decided that the sound of one of the speakers was not what you were looking for you should be covered to send it back. 
  
 Any other questions, feel free to let us know.
  
 Thank you,
 RIVA Audio


----------



## canali

looking forward to 2017 and the new wand series
 ...hopefully we'll also see you offering your goods up here in Canada.


----------



## riva audio

We do have a distribution partner in Canada.  Stay tuned for more on the WAND Series.


----------



## canali

riva audio said:


> We do have a distribution partner in Canada.  Stay tuned for more on the WAND Series.




Well how about givng me the link please... I'm trying to give you some business afterall..Canada hi-fi has no active wrbsite...can't find it on your site via smartphone


----------



## moedawg140

canali said:


> Well how about givng e the link please... I'm trying to give you some business afterall..Canada hi-fi has no active wrbsite




Unless it is blocked in Canada, you can go to rivaaudio.com.


----------



## canali

Thanks moedawg140, I but realize that...nothing shows international sales...and am presuming shop is for US Cust because cart doesn't offer options for other countries or links to other vendors.

You ask chord this question and you get the specific vendors.
It's a bit of a bitch from my phone


----------



## moedawg140

canali said:


> Thanks I but realize that...nothing shows international sales...and am presuming shop is for US Cust...




I'm sure riva audio will give all details in those regards soon enough. 

If you have specific questions you can always contact RIVA here as well: http://support.rivaaudio.com/customer/portal/emails/new


----------



## moedawg140

canali said:


> Thanks moedawg140, I but realize that...nothing shows international sales...and am presuming shop is for US Cust because cart doesn't offer options for other countries or links to other vendors.
> 
> You ask chord this question and you get the specific vendors.
> It's a bit of a bitch from my phone




Haha, well Chord hasn't been the most customer friendly personally to me, as my messages to them have not been replied to. RIVA, on the other hand, as far as I know, addresses everyone and takes care of all inquiries. :normal_smile :


----------



## canali

```

```



moedawg140 said:


> I'm sure riva audio will give all details in those regards soon enough.
> 
> If you have specific questions you can always contact RIVA here as well: http://support.rivaaudio.com/customer/portal/emails/new




Moedawg140...yes 've sent an email earlier.

Question please ..I just went on ebay...have opp to get either S or... or the turbo x for $70 more...you've heard both I presume? I have a small space play at moderate volumes...thanks for any imput


----------



## moedawg140

canali said:


> Moedawg140...Iyes 've sent an email earlier.
> 
> Question please ..I just went on ebay...have opp to get either S or... or the turbo x for $70 more...you've heard both I presume? I have a small space play mioerate volumes...thanks for any imput




Check my profile for hyperlinks to both reviews. 

Cheers


----------



## malinka

riva audio said:


> We do have a distribution partner in Canada.  Stay tuned for more on the WAND Series.


 
 I've sent my questions to Riva support on official website 28th Dec but unfortunately still have received no answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is Case #8788. Could you help me please?
Happy New Year!


----------



## Level

malinka said:


> I've sent my questions to Riva support on official website 28th Dec but unfortunately still have received no answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This should help you out. Current CDN retail for the Turbo X is $299.
  
 Trends Electronics International Inc.
 #202 2999 Underhill Ave
 Burnaby, BC
 V5A 3C2
 Canada

 Tel. 877-946-9255
 Fax: 800-618-7363


----------



## riva audio

Hi Malinka, 
  
 I have notified our customer support team of your case number.  We have been closed in observance of the holiday since Thursday eveniing and open again on Tuesday, January 3rd. We will be in touch not later than Tuesday.   
  
 Thank you.


----------



## moedawg140

Happy New Year to riva audio, and everyone reading!


----------



## riva audio

Happy New Year @moedawg140 and the Head-Fi community! Looking forward to seeing you in 2017!!!"


----------



## moedawg140

riva audio said:


> Happy New Year @moedawg140 and the Head-Fi community! Looking forward to seeing you in 2017!!!"




I may attend CES and see y'all there, but if we don't cross paths there, your world headquarters are only a hop, skip and jump away from me.


----------



## riva audio

We will be there!  Come visit Thursday - Saturday at the Westgate hotel room 2976.


----------



## moedawg140

riva audio said:


> We will be there!  Come visit Thursday - Saturday at the Westgate hotel room 2976.


 
  
 If I'm able to go I'll definitely stop by to see and hear the serious #swag that is RIVA!


----------



## Live with Sound

Subbed so I can hear when the Turbo gets discounted to 200 again so I can purchase it.


----------

